# Unknown Hap at local fish store



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I was in my local fish store and saw this Hap in with a bunch of little mbuna savages, he was holding his own, but I couldnt help but feel bad for him, to me he kinda looked like a Johnstoni, but I'm not sure he was just starting to get his full adult colors, looked healthy, almost impulse bought him just to get him out of the tank! here is a crappy cell phone photo of him, sorry for poor quality.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

here are a couple more pics, equally as crappy quality


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't tell. The barring combined with the face looks weird.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

almost looks like a victorian.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hybridichromis sp. "barred compressiceps"


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would guess a hybrid of Placidochromis electra. Not quite right for a young male of that species because of the extra large dorsal more pointed nose and extra colours in the dorsal I think.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> *Hybrid*ichromis sp. "barred compressiceps"


Took me a minute there, but thats funny!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Don't for get the collection point, "LFS".


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

unknownochromis whatishii "LFS"


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

but seriously, any other ideas? he was pretty cool looking, but don't want to get him unless i know what it is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

sevmeera said:


> but seriously, any other ideas? he was pretty cool looking, but don't want to get him unless i know what it is.


we're not joking... he looks like a hybrid. 
:?

might be a F1 hybrid, hard to guess for sure what both parents are.

kinda reminds me of the Tanganyikan Hap Ctenochromis horei ... but that seems unlikely.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I would be surprised if it was anything at all exotic in this particular place, they rarely carry anything out of the ordinary, lots of "assorted africans" tanks. Mostly mbuna and a couple peacocks ( as well as the usual south american stuff), which is why I was a little surprised to see him.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

here is a photo of a johnstoni i found on the internet, check out the similarity side by side


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

i'll say johnstoni if it makes you feel better :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are some similarities with johnstoni, but the body shape is different. I think we are best to conclude this is a hybrid, probably with some D. compressiceps in it.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

ok, thats good info, if it does infact have some comp in it, It will definitely be too big for my tank. Thanks for all the responses everyone :thumb:


----------

